# How to avoid doubling the same accidental?



## Musicologo (Sep 11, 2011)

When I'm writing the same note on different voices and I have an accident, how do I avoid the accident (and sometimes the note) to show twice? I.e. How do I force an overlapping to avoid the situation in this picture:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14207055/Finale.png

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 11, 2011)

If a natural is showing and you select the note and hit the natural key in Sibleius the natural will disappear.


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2011)

Musicologo @ 12th September 2011 said:


> When I'm writing the same note on different voices and I have an accident, how do I avoid the accident (and sometimes the note) to show twice? I.e. How do I force an overlapping to avoid the situation in this picture:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14207055/Finale.png
> 
> Many thanks for your help!



in speed entry mode, press "*" on the note...


----------



## JJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Finale shows the accidental in both voices by default. To toggle showing or hiding the accidental when working with speedy entry, just press the "*" key on the keypad. With the simple entry tool, I think the command is Command-shift- - (Control-Shift- - on Windows).

Finale tracks accidentals for each layer independently because in most cases this is the desired behavior. (i.e. when two different musicians share a staff.)


----------



## Musicologo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for your efforts guys but...

Ok, I knew I wasn't being THAT dumb. It seems I have a small issue on having a mac... I don't have an "asterisk" (*) key. I have a "+" and the "*" is on top of it. So whenever I want an "*" I press shift + "+". Well, when I do that in speedy entry, nothing happens... so the "*" does not work for me.

I try the "a" (accidental) one, but that one only makes cautionary accidents to appear, and marks them with "*", but doesn't make real ones hide out...

So I'm kinda stuck in here... what is the key for hidding accidentals in Mac keyboard??

On the other hand, that only solves half of the problem : the noteheads still continue appart. Isn't there an easy way to merge them, having one tail up and the other tail down?...


----------

